# Knotty Pine Sun Damage



## yelladog (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello All, I have a bonus room-man cave that I finished in knotty pine about two years ago. Ive been working on trying to finish it since then. Just started sealing and clearing and realized that a very large area near the window is much darker than the rest. Is there any way to restore it back to look like the rest ? I really dislike how dark it is. I tried sanding it, but that just doesnt do much. Also, Im not going to do any stain, just the clear. Thanks Alot


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

yelladog said:


> Hello All, I have a bonus room-man cave that I finished in knotty pine about two years ago. Ive been working on trying to finish it since then. Just started sealing and clearing and realized that a very large area near the window is much darker than the rest. Is there any way to restore it back to look like the rest ? I really dislike how dark it is. I tried sanding it, but that just doesnt do much. Also, Im not going to do any stain, just the clear. Thanks Alot


We are actually doing the same thing right now in our cabin. Gutted everything and made it all tongue and groove pine (walls, ceiling, floors). All clear topcoat. No stain. It looks great but we had some of the same issues with the sun discoloring the wood. I am actualy building all of the kitchen cabinets for the kitchen and had the same issue with the pine I am using for panels and face frames. Had to cover everything and keep it dark til i was ready to finish it. Happens pretty quickly too. Other than sanding I am not sure what else can be done to get the raw wood back to it's original color. I am sure someone out here will be able to tell you if there is a solution.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Sanding should get past the discoloration. You might try some bleach. Neutralize after application. Or, pick up some oxalic acid, which is a bleach designed for wood.












 







.


----------



## yelladog (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok Thanks Guys, I'll try some more sanding first. All I had on hand was some 150 Grit. I may try something more aggressive. I will look into the acid also. Thanks Again


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> Sanding should get past the discoloration. You might try some bleach. Neutralize after application. Or, pick up some oxalic acid, which is a bleach designed for wood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey C-man,

Just curious, will the bleach or acid return it to it's original color or will it come out a bit lighter?

Thanks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Tom5151 said:


> Hey C-man,
> 
> Just curious, will the bleach or acid return it to it's original color or will it come out a bit lighter?
> 
> Thanks.


You gotta keep an eye on it. It's not the type of procedure that can just sit and you come back later and it's done. 












 







.


----------



## davelindgren (Aug 25, 2010)

I work in a plant that makes hardwood plywood. We have to keep Cherry, Mahogany etc covered with Black plastic as the oils in the wood will have a reaction when exposed to sunlight or lights for any extended period of time. Sorry, but so far covering is the only solution we have found. The reaction goes beyond the surface into the wood and even sanding aggresively hasnt worked.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

after the refinish you might want to look at having your window that is having all the sun come through tinted. Even clear tint can block 99% of the UV light that is fading your wood. Just a thought


----------

